# Review Pictures?



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2009)

I've just written and submitted a review for Marriott's Crystal Shores at Marco Island and would like to also submit pictures.  I think I remember something about TUG not using pics from hosting sites, like photobucket, in reviews, but I don't know how else to submit them.  Also, I don't know who is the mod for the Florida review section ...?

Any help?  Thanks,


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2009)

you can click the "contact review manager" to send a note to the appropriate person who will accept your images to post them on the review page.

or you can send them directly here

http://tug2.net/vollist.htm


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks, Brian.  I know this must be staring at me right in the face but that "contact review manager" link is what I've been trying to find and it's hopeless.     I'll use your other link but if you want to to point me in the right direction for the future ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2009)

the "contact review manager" link is on each review page.

the vollist page merely supplies the emails of all the review managers.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, I found it, but I'm not sure that I sent the actual pics or just a list of them to Kathy Pitch through the TUG link, so I also went into my AOL mail and sent her email through there.  But these messages kept popping up saying that the file size was exceeded or something, so I split everything up into five emails.

Poor Kathy when she sees what I've done.  Her mailbox is probably exploding as this is being written, what with the thirty-seventeen photos she might be getting.  :hysterical: 

I hope _something_ works, because there aren't any pics of Crystal Shores on the review page yet.  Mine sure aren't gallery-worthy, but I love seeing others' pics and want to contribute.

Thanks, Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2009)

if they are that large, you really should resize them, or at the very least zip them up prior to sending to avoid them being intercepted by spam or mailbox size filters.

if you sent them to the rep email, they did not arrive (as i get copied on them all)


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh rats, this doesn't sound good at all.  The email I used was [public display of personal email address removed], which is what comes up in when you click on the email link on the "Welcome to the TUG Florida reviews..." page.

Geeze, looking at my "sent" mailbox now and it does look like the files were HUGE.  I don't know how to resize them or zip them ...


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 9, 2009)

ah, if you sent them directly to her..then i dont get copied.

to zip a file in windows xp

-Select the file or folder you want to compress. 

-Right click and choose Send To 

-Slide Right and choose Compressed (zipped) folder 

-Allow the file or folder to compress. 

-You should now see an icon with the same name plus a Zip 
It may even have a zipper on the folder. 

-This is the compressed file that you may put on the server or send via email. 

and a quick way to resize pics using mspaint

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/47441-how-resize-images-using-ms-paint.html

(i personally use this method, its quick and easy)


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 10, 2009)

This is like a comedy of errors, Brian!  Kathy did manage to get and resize a few of the pics, though, so you're getting me on the right track.  Except, I'm on a Mac so the Windows stuff you put here doesn't help at all.  :rofl: 

I think I've figured out how to at least zip the remaining pics and will try sending her that file in another email.  If this doesn't work, I'll get my son to tell me what I'm doing wrong (which he takes great pleasure in doing, believe me, when it comes to electronics and computers!)

thanks again,


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 10, 2009)

....aaaaaaaaand of course that didn't work, the file size is too big.   

But at least I learned from yesterday's mistakes and tried sending the zip file to myself to see if it would work, instead of trying to send it to Kathy and maybe blowing up her mailbox.   

So now it's time to admit my shortcomings to my son, again.  He's going to milk this for all it's worth.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 10, 2009)

(Although it appears that I'm talking to myself here, my dawg Bandit is sitting right at my feet and understands everything I'm saying.  Really.)

Oh happy happy joy joy!    

I have figured it out, all of it, successfully!  The photos have been resized and compressed, and sent from iPhoto through AOL to Kathy!

(The dawg deserves all the credit.)

Thanks so much, Brian - if not for your Windows stuff I wouldn't have known where to begin looking for the Mac stuff.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2009)

haha, sorry about that...but glad you were able to get it sorted out!


----------

